# Wasp, hornets or something else?



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

South Florida house, up near the roof overhang, where the overhead power line, cable TV, telephone line come in. There is this brown, silty looking thing the size of a grapefruit.

What is it?




























It's some kind of insect nest right?

Should I poke it with a broom handle and run for my life?

Should I buy one of those hornet or wasp spray cans and soak it with that?

I am a bit concerned because the power lines are there so I don't want to poke the wrong thing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just looks like a black blob in those pictures.
May be a mud dobbers nest.
Knock it down with a wooden handled boom.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

The nest contains the eggs or larvae of mud dauber wasps.
Adults may or may not attend to the larvae or guard the nests but you will not find adults nesting inside. In general they are not aggressive species.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

...and they hunt venomous spiders.


----------

